# Transistor  roto.



## tuxero (Mar 10, 2017)

Hola, estaba soldando y desoldando y por calentarlo mucho he roto estos componentes en dos placas. Alguien sabria decirme que son y como identificarlos para comprar unos nuevos, porque en google no encuentro nada.

El primero es esta placa para practicar soldando, donde este componente 7550A-1 no se identificarlo para comprar uno nuevo. Y no se como identificar que es lo que hace. Aqui os dejo las fotos:

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B2eKS55il7M-aUNVQjRZZHBtNjA?usp=sharing

y en este segundo circuito que es de una estaca solar, he roto una pata desoldando este componente. Originalmente tenia 4 patas. ¿Como descubro que es este componente?. Los numeros que lleva son: ze003 19222

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B2eKS55il7M-d1FSdDF0UDctWUU?usp=sharing

Gracias por vuestra ayuda ...

El foro me ha dicho que no podia pegar enlaces para evitar el spam. Como no es spam, lo he esquivado añadiendole una x al principio del enlace. Como no lo sabia lo he hecho asi, pero si es necesario lo vuelvo a escribir y subo las fotos al foro. Perdonad.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 10, 2017)

tuxero dijo:


> Hola, estaba soldando y desoldando y por calentarlo mucho he roto estos componentes en dos placas. Alguien sabria decirme que son y como identificarlos para comprar unos nuevos, porque en google no encuentro nada.
> 
> El primero es esta placa para practicar soldando, donde este componente 7550A-1 no se identificarlo para comprar uno nuevo. Y no se como identificar que es lo que hace. Aqui os dejo las fotos:
> 
> ...



Los Link´s están mal.

No puedes publicar enlaces, pero SI puedes subir las imágenes al Foro 

Lee esto:
*¿ Como subir imágenes ?*


----------



## Daniel Meza (Mar 10, 2017)

Saludos

Para el primer componente intenta levantar parte del diagrama asociado a él para determinar de que se trata, en caso de ser transistor, se sabrá su tipo: NPN o PNP.

Si lo pudiste sacar sin estropearlo (terminales rotas) y si cuentas con un multímetro que mida diodos se podrá trabajar en su identificación.

Para el segundo componente tampoco hallé info.


----------



## printido (Mar 10, 2017)

El 7550A-1 no es un transistor, es un regulador de voltaje lineal. En tu caso es de 5 voltios:

http://www.e-ele.net/DataSheet/HT75XX-1.pdf


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 10, 2017)

Links reparados


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 10, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Links reparados





			
				Link dijo:
			
		

> *Usar un navegador diferente con Google Drive*


----------



## Scooter (Mar 10, 2017)

En la foto el transistor (o lo que sea) está de espaldas a la numeración.
Es como poner una foto de la espalda de una persona para ver si la conocemos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 10, 2017)

Los tuve que abrir con Google Crome OBVIO , Exploter no me dejaba  jajaja


----------



## Scooter (Mar 10, 2017)

Como en linux no hay explorer... eso que me ahorro


----------



## tuxero (Mar 10, 2017)

Muchas gracias Fogonazo, Daniel Meza, Printido, Dosmetros, Scooter por vuestra ayuda. Acabo de llegar a casa de trabajar y es muy tarde. Os subo las fotos, y mañana escribo mejor. En la foto esa que se ve el componente mal, el componente tiene 4 patas, y los numeros son esos del papel.


----------



## tuxero (Mar 11, 2017)

Hola, el 7550 pertenece al circuito que compre en aliexpress de un comprobador de transistores, que era para soldar. Por arriba, se ha dicho que es un regulador de tension. Por ayudar, para estar seguros, he puesto mi polimetro en modo ohm, en 2k, y que ademas tiene un simbolo de diodo, y he puesto la pinza roja en un pata, y la negra cambiandola de sitio. Y luego cambiando la roja, probando la negra en otras patas. Y en la foto he puesto el resultado en ohm que me sale. 

En el otro componente, el ze003, pertenece a un circutio muy muy simple de una estaca solar de jardin. Solo llevaba ese componente, un diodo, una resistencia y eso conectado a una pila recargable aaa y la placa solar. Tengo este dibujo que no se si entiende de como estaba todo conectado y unido en la pista del circuito. Que pruebas puedo hacerle?. No se si sera un regulador para la carga de la pila porque la placa solar no alimenta la alimenta pila de forma continua, no se, intento dar ideas.

Cualquier ayuda es bienvenida.

Y a mi tambien me gusta linux, aunque windows tambien esta bien. Cada sistema operativo tienes sus pros y contras. De todas las distribuciones, mi preferida es debian, y por si alguno se lia mucho, y por aportar algo al foro en lo que pueda, os recomendaria leer un libro breve y facil de LPIC-1 para entender lo que pasa en las diferentes distribuciones y quitarse el miedo a linux.



Aqui os subo en .rar las fotos en mas calidad de los componentes


----------



## printido (Mar 11, 2017)

En las instrucciones de instalacion, al final del pdf te aparece el esquema del circuito. Ahi veras que la referencia 7550 es un regulador de tension que proporciona 5v, con la cual se alimenta el atmega y la pantalla LCD.

http://elecfreaks.com/estore/download/EF06128-LCR-1602tester.pdf


----------



## Bleny (Mar 11, 2017)

El que buscas para la estaca solar, creo que te valdría también el 5252f .


----------



## tuxero (Mar 12, 2017)

Muchisimas gracias, manana domingo y lunes probare a terminarlos. Gracias por ayudarme, no sabeis lo que nos cuesta a los principiantes todas estas cosas.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 12, 2017)

Buenas.

https://www.google.es/search?q=ze00...#imgdii=5JGOXCGAaQsjRM:&imgrc=GF6FFxHMFQGYhM:


----------



## tuxero (Mar 12, 2017)

Muchas gracias pinchavalvulas, no habia manera de sacarlo y al final nos ayudastes a todos. Esta semana seguire con los circuitos gracias a vuestra ayuda


----------

